# If Gandalf were Robert Frost. . .



## HLGStrider (Mar 29, 2003)

I started this spoof poem, but I couldn't get past the first verse. . .If you recognize the poem it is spoofing, maybe you can help. . .if you don't, it's probably hopeless.

Whose ring is this, I think I know.
I belongs to Sauron, our greatest foe,
He will not see me plotting here
To thwart the way his forces grow. 

I can't get past that. . .dang.


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 30, 2003)

Will no brave poet come to my aid?


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 30, 2003)

um...whos robert frost?


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 30, 2003)

He's a poet. . . He wrote a poem that begins:

Whose woods these are, I think I know
His house is in the village though
He will not see me stopping here
To watch the woods fill up with snow.

I can't remember the rest. 

You should be able to find it if you try, but this isn't worth that much research.


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 30, 2003)

uh huh, well i have loadsa time on my hands, so ill start to research it...did you want the poem? or just verses of it mafe into LOTR type lines?


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 30, 2003)

I wanted the poem rewritten with Lord of the Rings words. . .


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 30, 2003)

ah ha okie dokie, well then i am absolutly no use to you whatsoever, as i am the worst poet in the world :S sorry Elgee...


----------



## reem (Apr 4, 2003)

what's the origional title of the poem?? i think i have it somewhere if i can just find the book...sounds familliar...i've always like frots's work. my fav. would be 'the road not taken' or something like that. let me see if i can help out here but no promises!! for i too am not such a great poet!
reem


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 4, 2003)

"Stopping by the Woods on a Snowy Evening"

I think.

It might be in not on.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 6, 2003)

It's 'on', I'm pretty sure.
Dang, I have wanted to read more of Frost, but haven't got the chance.. This poem was one of the few that we studied in English class a year or two ago.. But it would have taken some time to reognize it, because it would have to be based only on the sentence "I think I know" and the meter.. But this is a great idea! Too bad I know so little of the great poets.. 
Although some of Ezra Pound's poems have really appealed to me.
But "SbtWoaSE"  is an excellent poem, I adore the meter Frost uses.


----------



## reem (Apr 16, 2003)

guess what HG i finally found it!! just give me a few centuries and i just might come up with something here
...don't hold your breath though
reem


----------



## Lantalasse (Apr 16, 2003)

ok this is my first attempt, it totally sucks, but hey i wrote it in 15 mins.....

"Stopping by Bag End on a Shadowy Evening" 

Whose ring this is i think i know
black speech filling heart with woe
"one ring to bind them" is what i hear
and Frodo must his courage show.

Our little hopes seem most austere
Elf is fading, Man is full of fear
Dwarf is distant, Mid-Earth is ache (i know this doesn't quite fit)
Hobbit's task, riddle now is clear.

To Mountain Doom, where old grounds shake
this ring, dear Frodo you must take
companions eight, all help do keep
and walk suspicious, make no mistake

the path is horrid, dark and deep
but you have long distances to sweep
and miles to go before you sleep
and miles to go before you sleep.

just an attempt!!!!!


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 16, 2003)

It twas an exceedingly good attempt!

BRAVO!


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 17, 2003)

Omg, that was marvelous! 
I have to find a different poem by Frost and translate it into LotRian too..


----------



## reem (Apr 19, 2003)

*eurika!!*

ok, here's mine. i altered some of your origional work, HLG, but only so it would fit in the metre Frost had adopted:

Whose Ring this is i think i know
It is Sauron's, our greatest foe;
He will not see me stopping here
To thwart the way his forces go.

My hobbit friends must think it queer
To thwart what shows not any fear
Between mount Doom and Lorien
The darkest season of the year.

In worried nagging they partake
To ask if there is some mistake.
The only other sound's the shriek
Of howling wind and biting flake

The Ring is lovely, cold, and deep,
But i have promises to keep,
And hosts to thwart before i sleep,
And hosts to thwart before i sleep.

so what do you think?
reem


----------



## reem (Apr 19, 2003)

[email protected] wait a sec!! they just took out the word 'q u e e r' from the poem!! wierdo's! it's not even a bad word and it's already in the origional poem! well atleast you now know what it is that they sensored...wierdo's!
reem


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 19, 2003)

I'll edit it, so the poem makes sense..
Well done by the way! Incredibly good rhyming. But perhaps we should move past just the one poem.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 19, 2003)

Reem, that was positively super. . .

bye the way, did you just not capitalize your name for convenience or do you prefer it typed reem? I'm just curious.


----------



## reem (Apr 20, 2003)

hmm..never thought about it actually. just wrote it that way...i would say for my convinience but i usually take the time to capitalise other people's names...must be low self esteem or something but you don't have to capitalise it. i won't be offended or anything
ok, so what poem should we do next? i think it's a bit difficult to find a poem tht can be worked on like this. not every poem works...any suggestions?
reem


----------



## reem (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *I'll edit it, so the poem makes sense..
> *


hey thanks Lantarion much appreciated...how did you exactly do that??
reem


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 20, 2003)

Lalala, I'm not telling... 
But sorry, I've had a lot of stuff to do, and I haven't looked for any Frost poems.. But I will as soon as I have the chance.


----------



## reem (Apr 22, 2003)

i suggest we punish Lanty for her show of laziness and disregard for her fellow Tolkienists and poetry lovers...and for not telling me how to edit stuff 
well, if you ain't gonna enlighten me, who can??
reem


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by reem_
> i suggest we punish Lanty for *her* show of laziness and disregard for *her* fellow Tolkienists and poetry lovers...


Firstly: what ever do you mean? 
And Secondly: IT'S *HIS*, THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!!


----------



## reem (Apr 24, 2003)

........er.....er.....oopsen haggen?!!hehe...hehe.. sorry about that i just remember reading in some post that some one with a very similar name to Lantarion was a female...so i thought that you were that person and well.....oh never mind!! i am only hman after all!! anyway, i had the same thing happen to me...they called me a Reem 'guy' and i was like "tictic..tic..tictic (i.e my eye twiching)". but it ain't so bad....right?
well, you can take this as a punishment for not telling me how to edit posts!! ha! so there!!
reem


----------

